

BattleHack is coming to San Francisco from April 5-6  - jcleblanc
https://2014.battlehack.org/san_francisco#register

======
nRike
Why Mexico City does not have BattleHack? I was lucky to organize AngelHack
last year and our winners also won the finals in San Francisco. Overall, we
have plenty of talented hackers down the Bravo river, so I think it would be a
great choice.

~~~
jcleblanc
Stay tuned on Mexico City - we may or may not have something to announce a
little bit later.

------
schwentker
Theme is to hack local social problem. Space is Impact Hub. Last impact hub i
organized there was creative-currency.org This one should pretty awesome.

------
ChaBoi
Awesome prizes again this year. Hope I can make it!

~~~
jcleblanc
I have one of the axes from the leftovers in Miami and I can tell you that
it's a really nice axe this year. I'm glad they dulled them down right away
though so I don't slice my head again like I did last year.

------
rahimthedream
i want the axe trophy

------
mmahotstuff
sounds like fun.

~~~
seraphimserapis
Our team tries to make it as nice as possible for all attendees. Great food &
drinks guaranteed!

